# contar con (= tener, poseer, componerse de)



## speedy12

hola 
no sé como traducir "contar con" en la frase "Pero esa administración necesitaba contar con unos principios encarnados en Maat."

muchas gracias


----------



## shaky

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/contar

creo que tú te refieres al sentido de "basarse en"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Actualmente no se puede leer un artículo de prensa sin encontrar repetidas veces "*contar con"* en vez del simple "*tener"*; al parecer es el caso aquí.
Exagero algún tanto, pero muy poco.


----------



## Berubara Jarjayes

Nueva pregunta
​ 
¿Eso quiere decir que sí es correcto "compter avec" cuando una lista de algo "cuenta" con varios elementos? 

Frase: "La lista ofrecida cuenta con catorce enunciados..."

Mi intento: "La liste offre compte avec quatorze énoncés"

Gracias por negarlo o confirmarlo.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

_Comporte_.


----------



## Berubara Jarjayes

Swift, mil gracias!!


----------



## Ziarabeth

Estoy escribiendo una carta de presentación. Busco una alternativa al simple "tengo" en el siguiente contexto: Cuento con amplia experiencia en el ámbito del comercio internacíonal y la logística. Je'ai une vaste expérience dans le domaine de le commerce international et la logistique. Suena bien simplemente así ? 
No creo que pueda utilizar aquí "Je dispose". Por ota parte me pregunto si utilizar "J'aquis ó J'ai acquis" implica mencionar de donde ó como se ha adquirido esa experiencia. Gracias de antemano por vuestras sugerencias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Ziarabeth, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- je possède / j'ai à mon acquis (un poco pedante)  / ma connaissance du commerce... repose sur une longue expérience...

Seguro que hay otras formas de decirlo.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ziarabeth

Hola Cintia&Martine , puedo terminar la frase así, tal cual ?
Ma connaissance du commerce internaciontal et... repose sur une lonque expérience.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Solo te daba soluciones para evitar el verbo _avoir_. Espera un poco, quizá alguien tenga mejores ideas.

(Los puntos suspensivos solo son debidos a mi pereza  para copiar toda la frase, te dejo completar lo que falta)


----------



## romain65

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​Hola todos,
no sé como traducir "contar con" en la frase "Lo principal es contar con Carta de conformidad de tu Club y de tu Union en Francia."
muchas gracias


----------



## Dentellière

Contar con = tener = _Avoir_
:]


----------



## Hiros

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​Hola!

Estoy traduciendo, del español al francés, un formulario para evaluar a "empresas de servicios de mantenimiento". Por lo tanto hay un listado en el que aparecen frases como estas:

Cuenta con personal certificado
Cuenta con bodega o almacen
Cuenta con oficinas establecidas
(hablando de caracterísitcas de las empresas)

Yo las traduje de la forma siguiente:
On compte sur personnel certifié
On compte sur un entrepôt ou magasin
On compte sur des locaux établis

PERO... Para empezar no sé si está bien la forma en cómo las he traducido.. pues tomé el "on" en el sentido impersonal, o ¿Debería poner "elle" hablando de la "empresa"?? o simplemente poner "Compte sur..." sin poner ningún pronombre??

Si mi explicación no quedó clara me dicen ok? y por supuesto.. bienvenidas todas las correcciones!!!  MIL GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Hiros:

Por lo que entiendo sería un formulario que se distribuye a empresas ajenas para saber el tipo de material e infraestructura propia de la que dispone. ¿Es eso? En ese caso el ON es totalmente descartable como sujeto.

¿Viene alguna frase que introduce el listado en cuestión y podría contener el sujeto y así evitar repetirlo en el listado?

Si pudieras darnos esos detalles sería fantástico.


----------



## Hiros

Gracias Gévy! Te explico: La empresa "X" contrata a otras empresas para que realicen mantenimiento a su maquinaria e instalaciones. Al final de este mantenimiento, la empresa X les hace una evaluación a las empresas que les brindaron ese servicio de mantenimiento para ver si las vuelvel a contratar en un futuro.

El título en español que encabeza este listado de puntos a evaluar es el siguiente:

"Hoja de evaluación de empresas de servicio de mantenimiento"
"Puntos de evaluación" (subtítulo)

Y después de estos dos títulos así empieza el listado:

-Recopila toda la información del formulario de registro del proveedor
-Cumple con todos los requisitos de logística...
-Cuenta con políticas y procedimientos de seguridad...
-etc..
en la lista siguen otras frases como "Experiencia en el área", "permanencia en el lugar de las instalaciones"; pero en estas no tengo mucho problema porque las frases no empiezan con un verbo..

De ahí mi pregunta.. Cuál es la forma correcta de ponerlo? -Compte sur...? -On compte sur...? - Elle compte sur...? El "compte sur" es el ejemplo que puse, pero quiero aplicar esta forma de traducción para todas las frases que empiezan con un verbo como en las otras frases que dí como ejemplo 

Espero haberme explicado mejor.. Mil gracias!!! Ojalá puedas o puedan ayudarme!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Como está claro que se habla de una "empresa Y" desde el principio del formulario de evaluación, lo pondría sin sujeto (o si no el sujeto que tendrás que poner es "elle" = l'entreprise). 

Lo que tampoco queda muy claro es que debas usar "compter sur" en todos los casos.

En el caso de "cuenta con políticas..." no me convence mucho, por ejemplo, pero no se me ocurre nada de momento.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Hiros

Mil Gracias Gévy!!! Voy a corregirlo! Había usado "on" .. gracias por tu tiempo y orientación


----------



## galizano

Mon message ayant disparu , je me permets de répondre à nouveau à Hiros. Ma réponse se télescope cependant avec celle de Gevy. Pardon pour la redondance. 
Contar con, a ici le sens de "posséder, avoir. Aussi je préconise de traduire comme ceci : 

Elle/A du personnel...(.et ainsi de suite)


----------



## Hiros

Merci beaucoup Galizano! Avec ta réponse je confirme que, finalement, j'ai bien compris! Au Méxique, "contar con" a deux sens, mais juste un d'eux correspond à "compter sur"
 Voilà le problème.. 

Merci encore!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Gévy said:


> En el caso de "cuenta con políticas..." no me convence mucho, por ejemplo, pero no se me ocurre nada de momento.


- a développé / élaboré...
- s'est dotée de politiques de sécurité performantes / sûres / efficaces...
- respecte une stricte...


----------



## Gévy

Cintia&Martine said:


> - a développé / élaboré...
> - s'est dotée de politiques de sécurité performantes / sûres / efficaces...
> - respecte une stricte...


Voilà !


----------



## Hiros

Gracias a las dos, Gévy y Cinthia&Martine!! 

Merciiiiii!!!


----------

